# newbie says hello!



## Guest (Aug 27, 2004)

Hello guys, Alex here. Just signed onto my first british forum. I normally belong to the american forums, but decided to stay patriotic and see what my fellow brits are up to. I dont really have a base as I travel between my apartment in Tenerife and Plymouth or Milton Keynes in the UK, so give me a shout if your in any of these 3 locations and hopefully we can do some lifting together. NICE!

Alex.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2004)

welcome to the board alex 

its good to see a new member

theres a couple of guys on here from milton keynes and plymouth


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey Alex,

Welcome Mate, whereabouts in MK are you?


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Welcome to the board Alex, enjoy the forums mate.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2004)

Welcome Alex. There's a small pharmacy in Playas De Les Americas that sells 'Nolotil' OTC for 6 Euros. Must be worth 10/15 here. Customs only look out for known steroids and their common names. Just a thought.


----------



## Ric1466867921 (Aug 16, 2004)

Hey Mate,

Welcome aboard


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2004)

welcome aboard look forward to seeing ur posts m8t


----------



## CURLY (May 7, 2007)

Hi mate,

welcome to the message forum,hope you make lots of new friends on here,if you have any questions then do not be afraid to ask.

I have been training for a few years,i a also coach judo,and intend to enter my first bodybuilding comp in october,so if you have any questions then ask.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

welcome m8t,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

